# Spinal fusion surgery



## joguest (May 23, 2021)

I have been told I need urgent spinal fusion surgery I have severe spinal stenosis and slipped disc. I am really scared but what is worrying me the most is whether I will be able to ride again. Has anyone else had fusion surgery and ridden again and if so how long.
Is the recovery period really as bad as they say it will be.
I really not sure whether I can cope with doing nothing for months.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I have two friends who had spinal fusion and both still ride.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it depends where in your spine they are fusing...
I too have friends with fusions done...they said the hardest for them to adjust to riding is the loss of use of turning the trunk of the body, the bending and moving of your spine as you sit on a horse absorbing their movement through your spine...you just stopped it.
They were advised not to ride, and if they did it was a large risk they acknowledge and take.
In their case they were both told take a fall and you may never stand or walk again...one rides the other now drives so they still have a horse fix but a bit more safety I guess for the one who drives.
They both take care of their horse themself, but no longer toss hay bales or lug feed bags. That they must have help for.
There are limitations for them but...choices were theirs to make and live forever with the outcome of a oops. 
I hope your outcome is fantastic and gives you a far better quality of life.
🐴....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My sister in law has had it. a few times. She even had it done in her neck. She finally stopped riding a couple years ago. She had gotten to where she couldn't handle the trot. She could walk and she could canter but couldn't trot. She ended up in an australian saddle because for whatever reason - that was what was most comfortable for her.

She still has a horse but she can't ride anymore.

I think it just depends on the person and the problem and how it effects them. I think that the doctors usually recommend you don't ride though.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it is a bit old fashioned for doctors to recommend not riding after most spinal fusions. The back is now stable after being unstable, and activity is usually recommended and helpful for back health after you are healed. Modern thinking is that inactivity and obesity are much harder on backs than activity. Of course taking big risks is not recommended, but general riding is healthy.


----------

